# Need Help on Buying an Old Laptop



## ithehappy (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey guys I have a friend who is selling his 2 years old Lenovo N100 Laptop at Rs.10,000. The battery is in bad shape but all other condition is OK. Should I buy it at 10K? Is the Price fair?
If it's not then advice a Laptop/Netbook within 12-15K.

I am related with Stock market and it will be use for that purpose only. Need to have Wi-Fi, that's it.

Regards,
Saurav.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 22, 2011)

No, neeed of geeting that. Its just got 512mb RAM with 100gb HDD and also (as you are speaking) has a bad battery too.
So, without going for that, get ur slf a good netbook with 1gb RAM and 160gb HDD from brands like SAMSUNG, ACER,etc. The price starts from 14000. So, why not pay 4k more and get a new one with better facilities. These netbooks come with intel atom processor so will give u good backup too and are the best when it comes to Internet.
Go, for it.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

that's a really really old laptop. no need to spend 10k for it.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. Can I have one or two names of Netbooks?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

acer aspire one D260
Samsung N150
HP Mini 210 -1084 TU
Asus 1001 HA

But I think it's better to wait for AMD E-350 based netbooks.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 22, 2011)

When will it come, the AMD E-350 based one?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

they are already out in states. should be available anytime here.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 22, 2011)

What about their price. How much will they cost???
Are they better than intel atom processors???


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

actually, they are lot lot better than Atoms. more power and better battery life.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> What about their price. How much will they cost???
> Are they better than intel atom processors???


Much much better with even an on-die GPU. Better performance, less power consumption and more battery life. Netbooks can finally play games now which they could only dream of with Atom.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 22, 2011)

What about their prices then???


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> What about their prices then???


Around $400 outside. Should be around 18-20k here.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 22, 2011)

Anything under 15k. I want 2 know if theres any other NETBOOK under 15k.
Plz suggest.


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 22, 2011)

NETBOOK AT 10K


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Anything under 15k. I want 2 know if theres any other NETBOOK under 15k.
> Plz suggest.



did you check the four models that I posted earlier?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, I will wait for AMD E-350 based Netbooks, but I can wait max one-two weeks, and my budget is strict at 15K, so anything more than that will be out of my mind


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 12, 2011)

Time has come for me to buy one, are the AMD Fusions released here? If yes please share some links


----------



## Tenida (Apr 12, 2011)

Sony has released laptop based on AMD fusion.But the price is quite high.Here its link


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh 26k is way out of my consideration , any other brands? It's been almost 2 months I first posted here and still they are not widely available 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## PECO (Apr 14, 2011)

desiibond said:


> actually, they are lot lot better than Atoms. more power and better battery life.




What is better buying online or in store (personally)?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2011)

Guys I have to buy one in next week, so please suggest me some, if AMD Fusions are available then which one to consider?

Thanks in advance.


----------

